# Oink oink oink...



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

http://s971.photobucket.com/albums/ae193/jfrangakis/?action=view&current=FlyingPigs.jpg


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

So that what a pig with wings looks like !! :flypig:

Nice pic !! hoto:


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

that's drool worthy john!!


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

Were can I get them? They look so good!!!


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

Those look quite tasty John, I have one resting in my humi, I can't believe I haven't lit it yet.


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

there is something beanie weanie about those lil guys.
much more appetizing though for sure!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Where is my lighter?


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice, anybody ready for a road trip to help John out


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

dam I can't find these anywhere. Enjoy!


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

I've got two of these resting, and have to resist the urge to even touch them when I open the lid. They sure look good through the glass top though!


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Impressive!


----------



## mlbar1153 (Mar 4, 2009)

Sweeet!! Now pass one:evil:


----------



## rk_classic (Mar 16, 2010)

need to find me some of them little turds myself, they sure look yummy


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

Got one in my humi now. I'm pretty sure it's the last one in Greensboro, NC. :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Oink Oink my good man.
-------------Russ Griswold in Nat'l European Vacation.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Are those the new release???


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Coop D said:


> Are those the new release???


I was wondering the same thing. I drooled on.... uh, I mean looked at my two last night, and the wrappers seemed much darker than on these. Could be the lighting though.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I thought they were released in March/April for some reason


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

I think there was a small release a month or so ago. These just came out this week I believe, boxes are numbered up to 2000.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Time to call the B&M to see if they have any in


----------



## Austin_Smoker (Feb 11, 2010)

havanajohn said:


> http://s971.photobucket.com/albums/ae193/jfrangakis/?action=view&current=FlyingPigs.jpg


Now, those are just sexy! op2:


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks Captain Obvious....

It's like saying Kim Kardashian has a big butt!!!


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Now that's funny!!!



Coop D said:


> Thanks Captain Obvious....
> 
> It's like saying Kim Kardashian has a big butt!!!


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Coop D said:


> Thanks Captain Obvious....
> 
> It's like saying Kim Kardashian has a big butt!!!


Dam she does.


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

Last time I was in my local B&M has these guys for $11.50. If anyone wants me to send some out let me know!


----------



## unsafegraphics (Dec 18, 2009)

jeepthing said:


> Dam she does.


I've seen bigger...


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Want she gonna do with all that junk, all that junk up in her trunk !!!

that not butt, that booota !!!


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

This thread just became NSFW, and I LOVE IT!!!!!!! BWAAAAAHAHAHAH!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I would still throw a hot dog down her hallway....


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Claes said:


> Last time I was in my local B&M has these guys for $11.50. If anyone wants me to send some out let me know!


:spy:


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

Coop D said:


> I would still throw a hot dog down her hallway....


In your case don't you mean party wiener?

:bitchslap:


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I never said I would hit the end of the tunnel, but I will defiantly blow out the sides of the walls....


----------



## alpha8a (Sep 24, 2009)

Those are some great cigars!


----------

